# خريطة منزل 210 متر مربع



## twfekonly (11 يناير 2010)

الاخوه الكرام 
لقد قمت برسم خريطة لمنزلي وارجو ابدا الراي
تحياتي


----------



## حسن العسكري (11 يناير 2010)

المشروع لا باس به لكن هناك بعض المشاكل :
اولاً : يجب ان يكون المطبخ قريب من gest room 
ثانياً : يجب ان يكون للمطبخ شرفة لامكانية ممارسة بعض الاعمال عليها كشواء اللحم
ثالثاً : كثرة الابواب داخل الغرفة تمنع امكانية فرشها بشكل ملائم
الافضل ان يكون هناك موزع للبيت لا ان يدخل الشخص من الخارخ
ارتفاع الباب 220 سم


----------



## twfekonly (12 يناير 2010)

الف شكر اخي حسن على المرور والملاحظات القيمة


----------



## حسن العسكري (12 يناير 2010)

نحن في الخدمة دائماً


----------



## creator2 (13 يناير 2010)

اسف لكن المخطط ضعيف جدا و غير عملي
اعطي الخبز للخباز


----------



## twfekonly (13 يناير 2010)

انا جيت لخباز العيس 
وين تلقي الخباز اذا كان مش في ملتقى المهندسين
تحياتي
ملاحظة انا لست مهندس معماري انا مهندس جيوفيزيائي 
وبعرضي لهاذا الموضوع انما اريد من سيادتكم التعديل اللازم


----------



## شريف ابو سمرة (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا تسلم اديكو


----------



## شريفو (26 يناير 2010)

أسف ضعيف التصميم هدا


----------



## الصادق مفتاح (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## (( أبو يوسف )) (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
التصميم ممتاز بالنسبه لي
لاني توني ممبتدئ وودي اتعلم كيف ارسم بالكمبيوتر


----------



## رعاش القعقاع (4 يوليو 2010)

شششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككررررررررررررررررراااااااااا


----------



## علي عبد الرزاق برع (4 يوليو 2010)

ارجو ان لايكون كلامي قاسي بالنسبة لك وانا لا اقصد الاساءة انما اريد المصلحة العامة ولكنني لا ارى اي صحة في التصميم انا اراه مجرد fill in the blank الانارة غير جيدة التهوية غير جيدة المساحات صغيرة الان في التصاميم الحديثة غرفة الاستقبال كبيرة 7*5 متر على الاقل الصالة يجب ان تكون واسعة وعلى شكل دائري منحني او بشكل مستطيلات متداخلة مع بعضها ومفتوحة الى اعلى البيت بحيث ان اغلبية الانارة تاتي من الاعلى والسلالم بشكل حلزوني وغيرها كثير


----------



## سارا الحلوة (8 يوليو 2010)

**توجد الكثير من المساحات غير المستغلة بصورة جيدة مثل الحمام 4
*5 متر يمكن تصميمة في مساحة أقل والإستفادة من بقية المساحة لباقى المنزل
**مساحة غرفة المعيشة قليلة ستحتاج لمساحة أكبر لتعدد الأنشطة المقامة في هذا الفراغ
**الأبواب فتحاتها كبيرة وهى كثيرة أيضا
**بالإضافة الى المطبخ يحتاج لمساحة خارجية إضافية


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## شادي11 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

نقص الابواب شوي


----------



## سميرالسلطاني (14 أبريل 2011)

شسيلسيلسيبلسشيلبشقبشسبي


----------



## haedar alrobae (23 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

